# Implanon check v45.52 or v25.43



## erickalm (Mar 8, 2011)

Provider has a patient who has Implanon (subdermal contraceptive) in her arm. The patient comes in believing it is time to remove the contaceptive and replace with a new one (they usually have a 3 year cycle). However the provider informs her that she has another year before they are scheduled to replace the contraceptive and just does a visual check on the rod. There is no removal or replacement. I have come to two different Dx and can't seem to really decide which one to go with. I either go with V25.43 or V45.52 or even both. I want to note that the V45.52 cannot be used as a primary Dx. So I also thought of using a family planning code as the primary, since there was discussion of the birth control noted,  then the v45.52. 

Please help! And also please state  your answer, along with your reasoning. Thank you!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd go with v25.43 as routine exam is inclusive in v25.4x.


----------



## erickalm (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------

